# Just Love this Hat!



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Found this one today......think I might have to have one of these for myself! Sorry I am going to have to post the link to http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html
pattern is free


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Did you get Megan Jones' permission to publish this pattern here? It says clearly on every page, "Copyright Megan Jones. All rights reserved." 

If you do not have permission to post this here, please contact the Admin. and ask him to delete it.

You may post a link to the pattern's site online only, not the pattern itself. Makes no difference if it's free, they want the traffic to go to their website, not here.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

edited my post to conform....


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Found this one today......think I might have to have one of these for myself! Sorry I am going to have to post the link to http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html
> pattern is free


If you do a KP search for Cloche Divine you will see pictures of this hat that some KPers made. You will also see that there was a knit along at the beginning of the month. You might get some tips on problems/remedies if you do the search.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Sine said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > Found this one today......think I might have to have one of these for myself! Sorry I am going to have to post the link to http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> edited my post to conform....


Thank you!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> edited my post to conform....


Glad you said that, I was going to reply that it took me to KnitPicks. 
Now I have to ask, is she a designer linked to KnitPicks?


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Found this one today......think I might have to have one of these for myself! Sorry I am going to have to post the link to http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Cloche_Divine__D55488220.html
> pattern is free


love that...I too may have to make one for myself


----------



## Sheri-Lynn (Nov 20, 2011)

I downloaded it a while back and am going to try it as I am laid up after knee surgery. I think it is so cute!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

this is the hat I've chosen to do for my GD I know she will love it.. I'm thinking the bright color also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is a link to the free pattern; I don't see any problem in sharing freely posted information. There is intellectual theft here. Let's keep perspective folks.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of this hat

Robin in MA


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting RavinRed...
Great pattern.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

This hat is going on about 3 different places here on KP,i myself have just finished the brim,it just seems to have grabbed so many peoples like button,lol,there is a KAL going on as well.
Also if you check Ravelry 197 hats made are there,all colours and some knitting notes from makers. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Oooo, that is adorable. I love hats!


----------

